# Feathers missing around ears, red/irritated



## Sam946 (Dec 4, 2014)

I went into a local pet store last night and I saw a lonely diamond dove, all by itself. Though from a few feet away it seemed healthy, I asked the clerk and she said its mate died of an "ear infection." That's all she knew. 20 mins later I bought the poor thing with a cage, seed, deep water dish, etc. I have no other birds, but have had domestic waterfowl my whole life. Anyway, the dove's appetite is fine, it is also drinking water ok. Seems lonely, but I have been giving (her?) a lot of attention and I put a mirror in her cage. She seems to be perking up but I did notice last night that her ears are red and the feathers immediately around her ears are thin. I don't see anything scaly or crusty. I did a little research and only find info about canker. I don't see any of the other symptoms of it, though-does anyone have any ideas about what could be going on? Thanks!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If you definitely mean around the ear openings, and ear infection was mentioned in the pet store, then it is more likely to be ear mites in my opinion. Obviously can't be sure sight unseen over the web. If it is, we use vaseline smeared round the outside of ear opening and moxidectin given orally.

The thinning of the feathers can, but does not necessarily, happen with canker but more under the chin around the throat area.


----------



## Sam946 (Dec 4, 2014)

*Thank You*

Thanks for your help, looks like I can order it from Siegels!


----------

